# 300 wsm



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Really like this cartridge on paper, but haven't got to shoot it yet. Any one out there think they could tell me what the recoil is like on one of these babies. Also I've heard rumors of very poor barrel life. Is that true.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Havn't heard any bad words on barrel life and as far as recoil it's a little more than a fullhouse '06 anf less than a stout .300 Win Mag. with like weight bullets.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ditto of Scooter. The only thing that I will add is that no cartridge (well maybe 50BMG) is inherently hard on barrels. The way that a rifle is shot will determine barrel life. If you constantly shoot the barrel to the point that it is hot it will wear out quicker than if you take care to not let it warm up too much. 300WSM is not a caliber that many will rat-ta-tat-tat with at varmints which is the primary way that a barrel will overheat. Recoil wise it is not gentle but I have shot much worse. I wouldnt want to fire 50 rounds rapid fire from it though, even if barrel heat wasnt a concern. If you can handle a fair amount of recoil without flinching it is a good calibre. I would compare it to shooting a light single shot 12 guage with 3in Mags, although more of a push thjan the kick associated with the 12 gauge. That is if the rifle is a standard weight. I shot a 300WSM in a Savage model 12 with a heavy barrel and heavy laminate stock (Probably weighed 12-13lbs) and the recoil weas barely even uncomfortable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I get a kick out of these gun writers. The companies give out a lot of benefits when these guys write about their new rifles, so there is always something positive. I keep hearing how they recoil less than a 300 Winchester Magnum. I have both, and I can't tell the difference. I guess a 180 grain coming out of a 300 Winchester Mag at 2960 and out of a 300WSM at 2970 should have near identical recoil. Still the gun writers keep saying oh ya recoil is less. No matter how many times they tell me that my shoulder says they don't know what they are talking about.

Barrel life should be better in a 300WSM. They use less powder, but it's in a smaller case which pushes breach pressure up, hence velocity. Burning 70 grains of powder shouldn't be as tough on a barrel as burning 79 grains in the old mag.


----------

